# Who is not watching the football?



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Me for one


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

meeeeee!

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Me.
Hoggy.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm bored watching it already. Going to watch Salvage Hunters now.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Me too

Motor sport for me

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Me.....don't like football. OH has gone to the pub to watch it, so I have peace for a couple of hours 

Jenny


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Me but not by choice can't stand the game and what little respect I had for the game has been spoilt by all the cheating premadonnas


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Kickball? Who's playing?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Foot what?

Busy updating my Southport BBQ thread, anyone want to come? [smiley=chef.gif] 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=682409


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Watching it, but not enjoying it one bit...


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Watching it, but not enjoying it one bit...


This thread is not for you 8)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't watch it.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Foot what?
> 
> Busy updating my Southport BBQ thread, anyone want to come? [smiley=chef.gif]
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=682409


If it wasnt like a million miles away lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

where's Southport? sounds up norf to me! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

it is....its right up norf lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> it is....its right up norf lol
> 
> J
> xx


what you mean past the M4 :-o :-o :-o :-o


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

spike said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > it is....its right up norf lol
> ...


Stan even made it from the USA last year! That's dedication.

Anyway, back on topic- has it finished yet? Is it safe to go back into the living room?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

finshed, England came 2nd in tonights kick about.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I dont watch the World Cup, I mean if I wanted to see grown men struggle to score for 90 minutes...
I'd go to my local bar.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Austrian GP this weekend. _(What football?_)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My sock draw has never been tidier :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lol. Shrek is a dud...

That is all :twisted:


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Mrs funk and I only watched it so I can spend today laughing at the Viking at work because he loves it. Couldn't understand why they didn't just pick the bloody thing up and run with it.
Fussball is a rubbish


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

We turned to watch it at 90mins +1 

What I think summed it up well was talking to a Dutch lady at the weekend who said "the problem with English football is you have too many foreigners playing in your leagues, so you don't have any good players".

Kind of sums it up nicely.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

From the sounds of no-one will be watching England games very soon


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

me, its the perfect time to go to gym. empty


----------

